# H Storm Raven and GK W PP, Crons, CSM, SM



## Zombie Hoard (Sep 12, 2013)

Thought I was gong to do Grey Knights and bought starter elements, but then switched to Chaos. I took the plastic wrap off or I would just take them back to GW. I have a Storm Raven, and Strike Squad, Terminators, Forge World Inquisition doors for the rhino sides and back to use on e Storm Raven. I also have a sisters of battle model I was going to use for Inquisitor Valeria. 

I would trade for Necron Warriors, Destroyers, Chaos Space Marine Bezerkers, Thousand Sons, Obliterators, Cultists, a lot of different Space Marine models. Just make an offer.

*****update- all gone******


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What country are you in?


----------



## Zombie Hoard (Sep 12, 2013)

United States


----------

